# Nervous to pick up Jody



## ellarjones (Nov 20, 2013)

I just got my first hedgehog. I did all my research prior to picking him up, so I expected some hissing and popping. What I've found is that I can't get anywhere near him without getting uncomfortable with his behavior. I know to pick them up from underneath and let them maybe sniff you first, but I can't even get close to him. I want to be able to bond because I know that's crucial, but frankly i'm unable to even pick him up  I don't want to pick him up and make him more angry or scare him, but I don't know what to do. Any suggestion?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you can give him a snuggle sack to sleep in, you can scoop up the sack, hedgehog and all, and transport it to your lap. 

If you have a bit of fleece or other fabric blanket, you can lay that on top of him, and use it to scoop him up.

You can protect your hands with your shirt-sleeves while picking him up.

You will scare him at first, but he'll learn that you won't eat him every time you pick him up and totally fail to eat him!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly...the best thing is to just make yourself do it! I know that's not terribly helpful, but it's true. :lol:

What are you most nervous about? Scaring him more, hurting him, his quills hurting you, etc.? If you're worried about his quills or having him bite you, try using a blanket to scoop him up. That will help protect your hands a bit and you'll have something already handy to let him snuggle into for cuddle time. 

If you're worried about scaring or hurting him...there's not a lot you can do other than remind yourself that without handling him, he's not going to learn that you won't hurt him. We can't talk to them, so we can't really explain with language that we don't want to eat them. The best way we can tell them that is by handling them regularly and letting them slowly realize on their own that hey, this big noisy animal that drags me out every night isn't actually that bad! Also keep in mind that if you frequently go to pick him up, then draw back when he huffs & pops that a) that's reinforcing the behavior and going to make it worse - he'll remember that doing so scares you off, and will continue to do it and b) you'll make him more nervous since he'll be able to sense that you're nervous, so that tells him that hey, maybe there's a reason to be.

If you're worried about dropping him, the blanket is good to use for that too. You'll be slightly protected from the quills/bites, so you hopefully won't have the "ouch, drop painful thing!" reflex. If you're still worried, don't go far at first with him. Scoop him up, then plop yourself down (in a comfortable position) near his cage and just sit with him in your lap in the blanket. Covering him up can make him more comfortable since he'll feel hidden & safer. You probably won't be able to pet him right away - that's fine, just give him time to realize that when you pick him up, he's not getting attacked or eaten afterwards. If he falls asleep on you, that's fantastic since it means he feels safe enough that you won't hurt him while he's sleeping.

Just go slowly & try to make yourself do it anyway. It can be very hard to get used to handling such a cranky little quillball, but things won't get better till you get started! Be patient with him and yourself...it'll take time, but most hedgie owners agree that it's all worth the time & effort once they feel comfortable enough to sleep on you, or stop raising their quills when you go to pet them. Hopefully you guys will get to that point too.


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

He's not mad at you, he's scared. And think about how you overcome things you're afraid of. You have to face the fears or they will be there forever. In other words, the sooner you start to handle him, the sooner he will understand that you're not trying to harm him. Good luck!


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

We just got our baby yesterday. A few things we noticed already.

She likes warm hands, if yours are cold warm them up first.
If she is awake we make sure she sees us first, before we pick her up.
She does better if we scoop her up fairly quickly, in one smooth movement. No hesitation.
When we first pick her up, we hold our hands and whole body very still. Let her make the first move. Then we go sit down with her.
Keep the light level low or provide shade. Same as I would for any baby 

Accept that they will huff and ball up at first. It is their instinct. You are not hurting him, by teaching him to accept you you are doing him a great kindness. His life will be so much richer if he gets used to you and can be held and loved on.


----------



## ellarjones (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you for the advice! I let him hang out in a towel in my lap and he seemed to like it at first. Eventually he just went to sleep  . He still seemed very scared and would puff and hiss when I would even move hair our of my face. It's very encouraging that he explored a little bit. I'm taking baby steps! thanks


----------



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

I too just got a hedgehog and was afraid to pick him up. If you go to his sides and scoop him up then he should be fine. Just be careful to not let him ball up on your fingertips. Just try to be confident. after the first time you pick him up it gets easier.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Perfect! Incremental progress.

Some people find it helpful to play music, tv, or other quiet background sound to keep any noises you make from standing out quite so harshly in the silence.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I usually nudge puffers from behind gently with my bare hands so they slowly slide. Once they realize that their spines seem ineffective to you, they will unball and try to walk slowly. That would be the perfect time for me to pick her/him up. You'll learn your own way of pickin hedgies up as time goes by. Be confident and good luck!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I can relate to this so much! I was very very intimidated by my Petra's behavior when I first got her as well. Just keep at it!


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I apologize if someone already mentioned this but here's a tip to help him get comfortable with you:

Wear a tshirt for a couple of days. I know it sounds a little gross but it's for a good cause.  Without washing the shirt, place the shirt in the cage with the hedgehog. It will get him used to your scent. It'll help get him not so nervous and scared of you.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't hesitate! Just go for the dive! Hahaha. 

What I realize now is that in the beginning, I didn't scoop underneath her far enough (if that makes sense). You literally have to have the back of your hands on the floor, and scoop! I always picked her up around her middle section, and of course there are still quills there and I end up prickling myself.  Definitely try having your hands on the floor, palms up, and SCOOP!  

Or, if you are nervous (I am still a little uneasy with picking up Wonton in the morning because she is such a sassy poo), you can opt for a shirt to pick your hedgie up first (like what everyone suggested.) 

Good luck! You'll get so used to your hedgie that the "pops", growls, and hisses won't even surprise you anymore! Maybe the yawns...Those yawns still scare me. HAHA.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

i found being repetitious whe reaching in ...I always called his name in a 'sing song ' then let him smell me then scooped him up...my hedgie would stick his head out when Id call his name after a few months... (NOT now) 

you will get used to the way he feels, even my 10yo can hold him when he's all spinned out as long as he isnt moving...my kids put socks on their hands...our breeder said they still have human scent on them...( their clean FYI...just hedgies scence of smell being so keen hahaha)


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

i know how it feels to be afraid of a hedgie, for me, i have a high pain tolerance so i held my first hedgie all day until my hands were full of little red holes, for i realize that some people are not as tolerant, try holding her in a hat or small felt bag of sorts, in a blanket or towel will work fine to, but move slowly.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

For bonding, I have recently started carrying my hedgehogs around in the hood of my hoodie. I put it on backwards (so the hood is in the front) and stick them in (not together, of course). They go to sleep and I'm able to cook dinner, do laundry etc without disturbing them too much.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

JulieAnne said:


> For bonding, I have recently started carrying my hedgehogs around in the hood of my hoodie. I put it on backwards (so the hood is in the front) and stick them in (not together, of course). They go to sleep and I'm able to cook dinner, do laundry etc without disturbing them too much.


I love that idea. I need to put hooded sweatshirt on my Christmas list, because I don't have any.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

One of the best pieces of advice I ever got about hedgies is to remember that they are DIVAS. They act like its the worst thing in the world. They are fine. I promise


----------



## ChelseaGrace (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha -- Diva is precisely the right word.
I just got Ralphie.. a little over a week ago, and we've bonded quite well, but when I wake him up in the morning he is a GRUMPY little ball of fury. (When I say morning I mean evening, his morning haha.) Anyway, I pick him up with my t-shirt initially, then I let him wonder around in my hands and he falls asleep for a little while, then is ready to play. He's taken to me very well which excites me because he was 1 1/2 years when I bought him.

As for bonding tips, what I do is take him out of his cage every evening, two times, at the same times every day.

Was that confusing? Haha.
I take him out between 6:00-6:30 PM at first (when he's usually a giant grump), then he sleeps on my arm for about an hour, then we play for an hour, then I put him back in his cage and he goes back to sleep.
Then around 11:00 PM - 11:30 PM he wakes up on his own and I hear him making ruckus in his cage, so I go in his room to be sure he's eaten/had water, then I get him out and he's ready to play.. Sometimes for an hour, sometimes much longer.. lol. Then when he finally falls back asleep I put him back into his cage, then he sleeps awhile, runs on his wheel, and falls back to sleep around dawn. 
Just make sure you're handling your hedgie enough that he knows you aren't going to hurt him. The shirt trick works.

Also, try giving him a bath.  My hedgie loves baths and calmed down quite a bit after I gave him one. I will actually be giving him another today. He's active and makes messes.. lol.

Hope this helped and good luck!!


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Yep, I agree with everyone here!  just be patient and pick your hedgie up every day. Soon they'll be used to you. Our little guys don't make it easy to pick them up, but after all, that's their goal. You can use a fleece or towel as people have already mentioned. Best of luck! I was scared at first also, but it's ok now. Just be patient, you'll do great!


----------

